# dentist fees



## margaretf (2 May 2008)

My daughter is 16 and still in school. What is the situation regarding dental treatment and what tax can i claim back on the cost of this?


----------



## ClubMan (2 May 2008)

Some dental costs qualify for _MED2 _tax relief - the _MED2 _form outlines which expenses might qualify.


> [broken link removed]
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> ...


I presume at 16 unless treatment has already started she is not entitled to subsidised/free treatment under the public health system? Maybe ask your local _Public Health Nurse _if you are not sure.


----------



## foxylady (2 May 2008)

margaretf said:


> My daughter is 16 and still in school. What is the situation regarding dental treatment and what tax can i claim back on the cost of this?


 
Sweet Feck all as far as I am aware, My son had to get a lot of work done recently and is aged 15 and it cost a bomb as they are not covered on prsi or anything else, its absolutely scandalous. All school going children should have free medical and dental care.


----------



## ClubMan (2 May 2008)

In case it's of any use:

*[broken link removed]                     *


> Dental services for children under 16 years of age who attend state primary schools and are referred from child and school health services are provided in Health Service Executive (HSE) clinics and in primary schools. Services for others who are entitled to dental treatment are provided in HSE clinics or by private practitioners who have agreements with the HSE. The HSE decides whether you will be treated by one of its dentists or by a private practitioner. If you are to be treated by a private practitioner, you can choose from the list of dentists who have agreements with the HSE to provide services.





foxylady said:


> All school going children should have free medical and dental care.


The public health system us open to all citizens for *medical *care at no or limited cost.

In some cases the dental hospital (_Lincoln Place, Dublin 2_) may treat people at low/no cost. Maybe only emergencies or referrals - I'm not sure.


----------



## AdamWrent (5 May 2008)

I have experience with this.

For PRSI cover you need to have been working a set amount of time, so a 16 year-old would not have had enough contributions for cover. The HSE, despite what they say, pretty much wash their hands of children needing non-emergency treatment. The dental hospital is an option, but while the treatment is heavily subsidised you do pay for it with your time. Depending on the stage of the student treating you, you could be in their for 2 hours for a filling that a dentist would take 10 minutes for. Unfortunately for most people there is no option other than paying privately.

It is disgraceful how young people and full time students are expected to pay full private fees for basic dental care in this country.


----------

